# Anyone know this board link?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Anyone already know of this place? He has a fantastic reputation, but of course I'm board ignorant.

http://simplecircuitboards.com/


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

That site has been linked to many times here, and you are right. They have a very good reputation.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Wouldn't ya know I found a site that had been brought up many times before!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

This is the guy (Jeff Wheat) that I worked with to develop the $5 MP3 timer/controller into a PIC-based controller. He has 2 or 3 versions of the player for sale. He knows his stuff, and has some very useful haunt products.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Ooo... I like the RF transmitter/receivers...! Doesn't seem like a bad price, considering that they're addressable. Consider him bookmarked.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> LOL Wouldn't ya know I found a site that had been brought up many times before!


Even so, thanks for posting again Ickie. I found this board a few months ago and have just about read every thread on here but I missed this link.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

Jeff's boards are great, I keep at least one of all the halloween boards in stock. He does a lot of custom work too.


----------

